# WHo has legit clen tabs for a decent price that aren't under dosed?



## Idra (Apr 20, 2012)

Looking to just order clen and MT2 at the moment, reading so many bad things about research companies that liquids in general just make me leery. Where would you guys order if you were me?


----------



## colochine (Apr 20, 2012)

Clen --> buff - takes PayPal 

MT2 --> pepsource - has mass spec and lc data to show quality.


----------



## returnofthdragon (Apr 20, 2012)

Idra said:


> Looking to just order clen and MT2 at the moment, reading so many bad things about research companies that liquids in general just make me leery. Where would you guys order if you were me?



Labpe has great mt2. 

I want some clen too.  What is "buff"?


----------



## colochine (Apr 20, 2012)

hes a sponsor on here buffclenbuterol. He has a few reviews going on over in his section.


----------

